# Prolapse or Flashing?



## Boo628 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi everyone I have a question regarding my DT. So this is the third time I saw this happen in the last 2 months. Just happened again today. Not sure if it's normal or not cuz everytime this happens he drags himself. Like he's walking on 2 front legs and he drags his back legs. Question is, is this a prolapse? Seems like he can't stand on all 4 when this happens. 
Picture I posted is from online but that's what it look like.


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jun 30, 2018)

The picture is of a penis.
If it's going back in then it should be fine. I don't know about the dragging the back legs part, he could just be being "intimate" with the ground.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 30, 2018)

Assuming it goes back in fully then it's just a hormonal flash.

If it doesn't then it's a prolapse and you need a vet experienced with torts


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Sounds like your tortoise is getting frisky with the ground. 

As long as it goes back in its ok, let him have his fun....


----------



## Boo628 (Jun 30, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> The picture is of a penis.
> If it's going back in then it should be fine. I don't know about the dragging the back legs part, he could just be being "intimate" with the ground.


How long should it be out before it goes back in? Idk how long he have it out but when I see him he's dragging himself. His back legs are flat. And everytime that happen I go into survival mode and spray him then it slowly goes back in. Then he just go back to eating like nothing happened. The thing is when its out he look like he's in pain but after it goes back in he's back to normal that's why I'm kinda confused.


----------



## Boo628 (Jun 30, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> Assuming it goes back in fully then it's just a hormonal flash.
> 
> If it doesn't then it's a prolapse and you need a vet experienced with torts


It goes back in when I spray him but idk how long its been out. I just get my water bottle and start spraying. Once it's in he's back to all 4's like normal


----------



## Boo628 (Jun 30, 2018)

You guys see how in that picture I got online his legs were like that. He's not standing. He's dragging himself


----------



## Boo628 (Jun 30, 2018)

My sulcata does that too but he's standing so he look normal to me


----------



## Boo628 (Jun 30, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Sounds like your tortoise is getting frisky with the ground.
> 
> As long as it goes back in its ok, let him have his fun....


Do they do that? I mean he look like he's in pain, doesn't look fun. So next time I should just let him be? About how long should it be out before I start spraying him?


----------



## Boo628 (Jun 30, 2018)

Another question, is that what a prolapse look like also? That picture came up when I put in tortoise prolapse. If so then how can I tell what is which? Thanks for all your responses


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Boo628 said:


> Do they do that? I mean he look like he's in pain, doesn't look fun. So next time I should just let him be? About how long should it be out before I start spraying him?


I don't know for sure I'll let someone who does answer that, but if it's been going back in I would imagine its fine.


----------



## Tom (Jun 30, 2018)

Boo628 said:


> The thing is when its out he look like he's in pain but after it goes back in he's back to normal that's why I'm kinda confused.



Ummm…. How do I say this… That's not pain.

Ummm uhhhhhh, pain is not what he's experiencing when he's doing that.


----------



## Boo628 (Jun 30, 2018)

Maybe that's why he was looking at me like wth are you doing? Lol but seriously do they all do that? Walk with 2 front legs with back legs hanging. Next time ill take a picture or video n hold off on the spray bottle


----------



## Tom (Jun 30, 2018)

Boo628 said:


> Maybe that's why he was looking at me like wth are you doing? Lol but seriously do they all do that? Walk with 2 front legs with back legs hanging. Next time ill take a picture or video n hold off on the spray bottle


Before we go on, how old are you? I'm guessing you've never had any male children, right?

You don't have to share your exact age, just tell us over or under 18.


----------



## Boo628 (Jul 1, 2018)

Over 18 for sure


----------



## ascott (Jul 1, 2018)

Boo628 said:


> Hi everyone I have a question regarding my DT. So this is the third time I saw this happen in the last 2 months. Just happened again today. Not sure if it's normal or not cuz everytime this happens he drags himself. Like he's walking on 2 front legs and he drags his back legs. Question is, is this a prolapse? Seems like he can't stand on all 4 when this happens.
> Picture I posted is from online but that's what it look like.
> View attachment 243545



That is textbook beauty.....he is sharing his goods with all to see...or not, when in that position I bet he really is not too worried what you think....and the deadening of the legs...well, not too different than that of most male when in the moment


----------



## Boo628 (Jul 1, 2018)

ascott said:


> That is textbook beauty.....he is sharing his goods with all to see...or not, when in that position I bet he really is not too worried what you think....and the deadening of the legs...well, not too different than that of most male when in the moment


Lol guess I'm new to this tortoise thing. Next time ill leave him alone


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 1, 2018)

Boo628 said:


> Lol guess I'm new to this tortoise thing. Next time ill leave him alone



They do go through a very hormonal “teenage phase” when anything seems to arouse them. 

To be honest, a healthy male will continue to want to hump anything vaguely tortoise shaped through most of its life... shoes, rocks, flower pots, shoes, bin bags, bricks, shoes, balls, shoes, drain covers ... did I mention shoes?

Once you own a male tort, you just have to get used to it [emoji849][emoji1]


----------



## WithLisa (Jul 1, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> To be honest, a healthy male will continue to want to hump anything vaguely tortoise shaped through most of its life... shoes, rocks, flower pots, shoes, bin bags, bricks, shoes, balls, shoes, drain covers ... did I mention shoes?


I've had Hermanns for many years but I've never seen a penis in real life - let alone such a behaviour.  I also have quite a few aquaintances with male Hermanns, they were shocked when I showed them pictures.  
Maybe Hermanns are less "hormonal" than some other species?


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 1, 2018)

WithLisa said:


> I've had Hermanns for many years but I've never seen a penis in real life - let alone such a behaviour.  I also have quite a few aquaintances with male Hermanns, they were shocked when I showed them pictures.
> Maybe Hermanns are less "hormonal" than some other species?



[emoji23]
Joe, a Greek, was very highly sexed. It would appear that DTs are likewise.


----------



## Boo628 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hello everyone so I think I got me a lil perv. Couldn't post the video here so I posted on YouTube and copy and paste the link here. (if it works) lol


----------



## katieandiggy (Jul 1, 2018)

[emoji23][emoji23] 
He sure looks like he’s enjoying himself.


----------



## WithLisa (Jul 1, 2018)

Gonna give me nightmares...


----------



## katieandiggy (Jul 1, 2018)

It kind of reminded me of the face from the film alien.


----------



## ascott (Jul 1, 2018)

Boo628 said:


> Hello everyone so I think I got me a lil perv. Couldn't post the video here so I posted on YouTube and copy and paste the link here. (if it works) lol



Looks like a Flamingo Flower to me....


----------



## JEANETTE H ARMSTRONG (Jul 4, 2018)

My Sulcata does this , he is in love with his water pool as long as I leave him alone he finishes and walks away if I disturb him he sits for awhile . I figure its nature so I check on him but don't interfere.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 4, 2018)

Young males sometimes do this when they first experience their maturity. Playing with 'it' like that usually lasts a week or so then it gets old and they leave it alone.


----------



## Elyce (Jul 4, 2018)

Boo628 said:


> Hi everyone I have a question regarding my DT. So this is the third time I saw this happen in the last 2 months. Just happened again today. Not sure if it's normal or not cuz everytime this happens he drags himself. Like he's walking on 2 front legs and he drags his back legs. Question is, is this a prolapse? Seems like he can't stand on all 4 when this happens.
> Picture I posted is from online but that's what it look like.
> View attachment 243545


The picture you posted was after surgery so thats a very exterme male tortoise picture.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 4, 2018)

That is crazy. I had no idea what a tortoises penis looked like until recently. It looks like that guy has a 5th leg.


----------



## Team BiGi (Jul 4, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> That is crazy. I had no idea what a tortoises penis looked like until recently. It looks like that guy has a 5th leg.


----------



## Team BiGi (Jul 4, 2018)

Yes, thats defiantly his man hood. I have never seen any of my deserts torts do that, but we have a large sulcta that has been doing that for a few monts now. He stands high on his front legs when he does this but very low on his back legs. I also freaked out and took his to a tort specialist in San design. Dr.tom Hoyer, cuz I was scared he was trying to pass a stone. Spent 1100 in trays and Anastasia to have his looked over well since the people we adopted him from bad never taken him to a vet in the 18 years they had him. I couldn't believe it either, but the vet told me he was just masterbaiting. Said is normal this time of year, and they often do this while dedicating which my was also doing every time I have seen him doing it. But I still have concerns of the dirt and little pebbles that stick to it. I would say try and keep him on a clean surface when you see it just to be on the safe side. Dr. Told me not much else you can do about it cuz you can't watch him 24/7. Just keep an eye out for any blood , those little rocks could cause lesions 5hat can become infected, if you see blood get him to a vet right away. Otherwise let him do his thing.


----------



## kerrishell (Jul 4, 2018)

Tom said:


> Ummm…. How do I say this… That's not pain.
> 
> Ummm uhhhhhh, pain is not what he's experiencing when he's doing that.


I'm lol'ing at this this thread so much right now!


----------



## Gamera the Marginated (Jul 4, 2018)

I totally feel your pain... as long as it goes back in you all good. Mine has a man crush on me; and it does look painful but Gamera uses it more like a kickstand unless I am within sight then I get the full Monty as he maintains eye contact... like when I pick him up. wasn't out then...BAM

... when I pick him up he doesn't pee or anything but he gets happy. But at least you know it is a boy


----------



## Ciri (Jul 4, 2018)

I am counting my lucky stars that my desert tortoise is still young and the adult male desert tortoise that I had previously did not do this. My male box turtles do flash sometimes but it hasn't been for longer than a minute or two. They do like to try to mate with my shoes, though.


----------



## Boo628 (Jul 5, 2018)

Team BiGi said:


> Yes, thats defiantly his man hood. I have never seen any of my deserts torts do that, but we have a large sulcta that has been doing that for a few monts now. He stands high on his front legs when he does this but very low on his back legs. I also freaked out and took his to a tort specialist in San design. Dr.tom Hoyer, cuz I was scared he was trying to pass a stone. Spent 1100 in trays and Anastasia to have his looked over well since the people we adopted him from bad never taken him to a vet in the 18 years they had him. I couldn't believe it either, but the vet told me he was just masterbaiting. Said is normal this time of year, and they often do this while dedicating which my was also doing every time I have seen him doing it. But I still have concerns of the dirt and little pebbles that stick to it. I would say try and keep him on a clean surface when you see it just to be on the safe side. Dr. Told me not much else you can do about it cuz you can't watch him 24/7. Just keep an eye out for any blood , those little rocks could cause lesions 5hat can become infected, if you see blood get him to a vet right away. Otherwise let him do his thing.


Thought I was the only one that freaked out lol


----------



## Boo628 (Jul 5, 2018)

JEANETTE H ARMSTRONG said:


> My Sulcata does this , he is in love with his water pool as long as I leave him alone he finishes and walks away if I disturb him he sits for awhile . I figure its nature so I check on him but don't interfere.


First time I saw my sulcata do it I took a picture and laughed at him cuz he was standing and looked normal. But with the DT it was a whole diff thing. Think its cuz I was reading too much about prolapse n stuff


----------



## ColumbiaJane (Jul 6, 2018)

I have never seen my DT do that! And we’ve had him since he was a hatchling, 28 years. Maybe I should give him a shoe


----------



## StephandTay (Jul 6, 2018)

I am dying laughing reading this thread and horrified all at the same time!!! Why do their penises look so "yuck" is all I can say! And why in the video of yours was it getting bigger and smaller?! I am so glad my male Russian doesn't do this just out of avoiding explaining to my girls what the tort is doing. But by far one of the most amusing laugh aloud threads I have read thus far!


----------



## Team BiGi (Jul 6, 2018)

StephandTay said:


> I am dying laughing reading this thread and horrified all at the same time!!! Why do their penises look so "yuck" is all I can say! And why in the video of yours was it getting bigger and smaller?! I am so glad my male Russian doesn't do this just out of avoiding explaining to my girls what the tort is doing. But by far one of the most amusing laugh aloud threads I have read thus far!


Our sulcatas also gets bigger and smaller like that, he also takes it in and out kind of in a faster motion. Seems to know what he is doing. He must have had a lot of practice over his years. He even wags it sometimes like a dogs tail. Cracks me up every time now that I know he just a little pervert. Lol


----------



## Dianne iin South Florida (Jul 9, 2018)

Your all cute with your carefully worded answers. Natural behaviors are seen in all animals, and owing ducks, chickens, dogs, cats, and 2 male horses I can tell you that the penis of all species looks different, so to someone who has not experienced a lot of animal behaviors would, of course, worry about what he is seeing. It's a chuckler!


----------



## Salspi (Jul 10, 2018)

ColumbiaJane said:


> I have never seen my DT do that! And we’ve had him since he was a hatchling, 28 years. Maybe I should give him a shoe



Jane 
Just curious... how confident are you that he’s a male? Is it possible to have a male that never flashes? My Sulcata was a female so I never saw a flashing. Anyone?


----------

